# MBTI types as animals.



## Vexed (Jan 28, 2012)

Thought that the other animals topic was about this.

*1. INTP: Owl*
INTPs are analytical and thoughtful individuals who prefer to work alone and who are often ill at ease in social situations. They are impatient with hierarchies and politics and would prefer that leaders prove their worth with merit, rather than with charisma and influence. Although they are not particularly social, they do have razor sharp wit (and claws), and are often surprised to learn that people do enjoy their company.
*2. ESTP: Fox*
Dramatic, charismatic, and influential — ESTPs seek the best in life and want to share it with their friends. They are active, spontaneous, fun, and foxy. They are the most adept of any of the personality types at influencing and manipulating people, and they make great salesman and can be wonderful friends if you’re looking for a good time.
*3. ISFP: Sloth*
Peaceful and easygoing, ISFPs take things at their own pace and live moment to moment. They are considerate, pleasant, caring, and mellow. Their values are important to them, but they are not ones who particularly care about defending or debating their views publicly. Don’t call them lazy — maybe they are just more relaxed than the rest of us.
*4. ENTJ: Lion*
Independent and logical thinkers who are also persuasive leaders, ENTJs are business-minded and ambitious. They refuse to allow any subjective emotion to enter into their decision-making process, and as a result they can be seen as callous and cold. But these fierce individuals tend to be highly effective, successful, and incredibly powerful. They are truly the kings of the proverbial jungle.
*5. ISFJ: Deer*
ISFJs are quiet, observant, and thoughtful. They are interested in maintaining order and harmony, avoiding fast-moving cars, and respecting everyone’s feelings. They are often described by the few people who know them deeply as being incredibly sensitive and trustworthy.
*6. INTJ: Octopus*
INTJs are independent types, wildly intelligent and creative — but rather un-interested in what anyone else is doing. They are often considered the most independent of all the personality types, and they work best when given freedom. They are acutely aware of their own intelligence, as well as what they don’t know, and their passion often lies in conceptualizing ideas and processing complex theories.
*7. ISTP: Cat*
ISTPs are an interesting study in contrasts: they are naturally quiet and analytic, often drawn to the field of engineering or trying to figure out how boxes work. But they are also explorers who can easily become bored with a single routine. ISTPs are often closet daredevils drawn to racing, bungee jumping, or jumping off of high countertops. They are “live and let live” types who are not particularly concerned with rules or regulations and would prefer that others not concern themselves with their behavior either. Some have even remarked that “don’t tread on me” is the perfect ISTP motto.
Via: suntale
*8. ESFP: Otter*
ESFPs live in the moment and want to experience life at 100 mph. They are incredibly playful, generous, and optimistic. They love being social and having new experiences. Classroom learning is not their strong suit even though they are intelligent and creative — they would prefer to simply “go with the flow” and have a great time.
*9. INFJ: Wolf*
INFJs are value-driven individuals who tend to remain mysterious and complex even after you’ve become close to one. They are often creative and inspired individuals. They are good at perceiving emotions and are sensitive to the feelings of others, but they are not very prone to revealing much of themselves until they trust someone completely. That said, they are intensely interested in the well-being of others and are often seen as protectors as well as natural leaders.
*10. ENFP: Dolphin*
Creative and contagiously happy, ENFPs have boundless energy and an appetite for learning about new things and meeting new people. They bring joy to others and are keenly perceptive to the needs of those around them. They are vivacious and popular enthusiasts. ENFPs tend to get bored easily, and they are always ready for the latest and the greatest in friends, relationships, experiences, and ocean jumping.
*11. ESTJ: Honey Bee*
ESTJs are civic-minded workers who strive to improve society and like to be part of organizations and governments. They are often conservative and they are strong believers in the letter of the law, and the importance of procedures. They are practical and straight-forward, and have little use for “expanding their mind” or having new experiences. They are, however, outgoing, and they have no problem with clearly communicating their needs and desires to others.
*12. ISTJ: Beaver*
ISTJs are logical and word-working conservative types. They enjoy organization and regulation, and have a reputation for being serious individuals who take a practical approach to everything. They are dependable and thorough, sensible and earnest. Like a beaver hard at work on it’s dam, they are known for being incredibly dedicated workers who will do whatever is needed to get the job done. On the negative side, they have good intentions but can sometimes have a difficult time understanding the emotional needs of others.
*13. ENFJ: Dog*
ENFJs are social butterflies who are cheerleaders and supporters of a wide variety of friends and acquaintances. They hate bullying and they love to greet their loved ones with a face lick and a tail wag. They feel good when the people around them feel good, and they tend to adapt to the group that they are in very quickly, even adopting the values of whoever they are surrounded by. They are loyal and expect loyalty from others — think of them as the living embodiment of a “team player.”
*14. INFP: Meerkat*
INFPs are deeply ethical and idealistic, loyal to their family and closest friends, and guided by their desire to live a life according to their values. They are curious about those around them, but will not accept threats to the security of their adorable babies or their morals.
*15. ENTP: Parrot*
ENTPs prize intelligence and competence over all other things (both in themselves and in others). They are often described as witty, clever, cerebral, and resourceful. They are verbally inclined and they often have a perverse sense of humor. ENTPs like to analyze every side of an issue and are creative thinkers and workers. They sometimes chatter.
*16. ESFJ: Elephant*
ESFJs are genuine and authentic, and they care deeply about those around them. These are the kind of individuals who bring out the best in those around them, and they are serious about loyalty and responsibility to their families, friends, and co-workers. They are generous and they love to bring joy to others, but they are also sensitive and easily hurt. ESFJs are often blind to the flaws of those they love and they are incredibly trusting and full of love.



Source: The Bert Show | Real. Funny.

I think the honey bee is an odd choice though. What do you think? Not sure why they are numbered this way.


----------



## Vexed (Jan 28, 2012)

http://static.fjcdn.com/pictures/Mexican_574fea_1202790.jpg


----------



## PinkDolphin (Jul 7, 2012)

Wow! I'm a meerkat! Sweet!


----------



## YOLOsodie (Jun 26, 2012)

INTJ should be a snake...


----------



## YOLOsodie (Jun 26, 2012)

IMMA A PARROT 'BARP BARP' :crazy: .


----------



## voicetrocity (Mar 31, 2012)

Going to bold what I could relate to:


> *Creative *and contagiously happy, ENFPs *have *boundless energy and* an appetite for learning about new things and meeting new people.* They bring joy to others and *are* *keenly perceptive to the needs of those around them*. They are *vivacious* and popular* enthusiasts*. ENFPs tend to get bored easily, and they are always ready for the latest and the greatest in friends, relationships, experiences, and ocean jumping.


Definitely not 100% accurate, for me, but imma go with it because I see Dolphins as intelligent, playful and fearless; and well, I'd like to think I exhibit some of those traits. :kitteh:


----------



## YOLOsodie (Jun 26, 2012)

voicetrocity said:


> Going to bold what I could relate to:
> 
> Definitely not 100% accurate, for me, but imma go with it because Dolphins are just so cute. :kitteh:


Awww dolphins explain ENFP's so well, they are just too adorable even the evil ones..


----------



## Vexed (Jan 28, 2012)

YOLOsodie said:


> Awww dolphins explain ENFP's so well, they are just too adorable even the evil ones..


The evil ones are sex-crazed maniacs.


----------



## YOLOsodie (Jun 26, 2012)

Vexed said:


> The evil ones are sex-crazed maniacs.


Yeah but they have this child-like quality about them, even Charles Manson :shocked: .


----------



## HonestThief (May 28, 2012)

Hey cool I'ma dolphin


----------



## SkyRunner (Jun 30, 2012)

Interesting, though I wish I was not a Meerkat. :dry:


----------



## Blazy (Oct 30, 2010)

Oh joy. I'm sushi.


----------



## Vexed (Jan 28, 2012)

duKempriZ said:


> Oh joy. I'm sushi.


Octopuses are extremely smart and they're self-taught. Octopuses aren't socializers at all and figures out how to deal with the challenges of the sea on its own. Watch some Youtube videos about octopuses. They also can camouflage and mimic, so I don't know why wou're complaining...There's a video showing that one can even walk on land.


----------



## YOLOsodie (Jun 26, 2012)

Octopussy.


----------



## YOLOsodie (Jun 26, 2012)

HonestThief said:


> Hey cool I'ma dolphin


The irony in your picture being a fox tho :laughing:


----------



## missushoney (May 16, 2011)

Hm. I'm a wolf? I could see that making sense. I seem like a cuddly teddy bear at times but it's best not to try to domesticate me because primal instincts are always there and I might bite your head off. ^_^ 

No I'm kidding. I think I'm more approachable than a wolf, but I can agree with the rest of the description.


----------



## missushoney (May 16, 2011)

YOLOsodie said:


> Awww dolphins explain ENFP's so well, they are just too adorable even the evil ones..


Haha. I could maybe see this being true, but I am biased against them because my ENFP guy friend is really annoying. Besides the fact that he criticizes me about stupid things and allows important things in his life to send him on a never ending down-spiral, I have to basically take care of him all the time. And he doesn't even try to offer me any compensation for helping him out when I could be doing anything besides that. Yet he goes after girls that he wants to take care of. How can you take care of her when you keep depending on me to take care of you? -_- That doesn't make any sense. 

btw what do you have against INTJ's? A bad experience maybe?


----------



## YOLOsodie (Jun 26, 2012)

missushoney said:


> Haha. I could maybe see this being true, but I am biased against them because my ENFP guy friend is really annoying. Besides the fact that he criticizes me about stupid things and allows important things in his life to send him on a never ending down-spiral, I have to basically take care of him all the time. And he doesn't even try to offer me any compensation for helping him out when I could be doing anything besides that. Yet he goes after girls that he wants to take care of. How can you take care of her when you keep depending on me to take care of you? -_- That doesn't make any sense.
> 
> btw what do you have against INTJ's? A bad experience maybe?


I have nothing against INTJ's.... i just think a snake would suit them more, because Lord Voldemort was one


----------



## YOLOsodie (Jun 26, 2012)

missushoney said:


> Haha. I could maybe see this being true, but I am biased against them because my ENFP guy friend is really annoying. Besides the fact that he criticizes me about stupid things and allows important things in his life to send him on a never ending down-spiral, I have to basically take care of him all the time. And he doesn't even try to offer me any compensation for helping him out when I could be doing anything besides that. Yet he goes after girls that he wants to take care of. How can you take care of her when you keep depending on me to take care of you? -_- That doesn't make any sense.
> 
> btw what do you have against INTJ's? A bad experience maybe?



Hehe ENFP's drive me crazy all the time, not because they're annoying and silly they are just too emotional at times it get's depressing... NFJ's seem more grounded then NFPs for obvious reasons.


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

Yes, being a sloth is fun.


----------



## Sparky (Mar 15, 2010)

Hi, this is very interesting, and I first heard about this in this article (which also contains pictures): 

What's Your Animal Personality Type?

that someone else shared on personalitycafe.com. 

It goes to show how this unique planet called Earth holds so much potential, and explores the interconnectedness of humans with all lifeforms.


----------



## Daeva (Apr 18, 2011)

An annoying (but clever) parrot.. Ha! I can see that.


----------



## Ellis Bell (Mar 16, 2012)

An owl... interesting. Well, we are said to have some of the highest IQs among the types.


----------



## The Scorched Earth (May 17, 2010)

Funny, I'm playing this game called Okami, where the main character is a wolf. I'm pretty sure she's an INFJ.


----------



## Navi (Jul 8, 2012)

An owl.
I could definitely see myself as an owl. 










Especially the one on the right.


----------



## Finagle (Jun 4, 2011)

I often joked about how I'm like a cat. 
So yeah, it works for me.


----------



## InLoveWithAWavelength (Jul 28, 2012)

I can so see myself as a sloth! I basically lay in bed all day.. i could be using my time challenging my creative abilities but no...i usually lay in bed HaHa:laughing:


----------



## Vexed (Jan 28, 2012)

I feel like this deserves a bump and is worthy of discussion again. Hope that's okay, mods.


----------



## QrivaN (Aug 3, 2012)

An octopus? I was fairly certain that INTJ would be either a snake or a mouse (probably more ISTJ, but can really be applicable to any Pi dominant). Octopus is a new take, and I like it.


----------



## Raichu (Aug 24, 2012)

Fox  I like that


----------



## Kurlyjew (Nov 25, 2013)

ENFP's have rich inner worlds like philosophical INFJ's, INTP's, ect. too. I don't think a purely gregarious dolphin does us justice.


----------



## dreamsunwind (Dec 1, 2013)

Much doge?


----------



## girlinthemoon (Nov 12, 2013)

YOLOsodie said:


> Octopussy.


I'm sorry, but this made me laugh out loud. It's all you had to say.:laughing:


----------



## girlinthemoon (Nov 12, 2013)

I'm pretty happy about wolf.


----------



## sinshred (Dec 1, 2013)

i think INTJ should be Snake. Slick, Cold, Opportunist, and Pragmatic.


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

Fuck your honey bee. I'm a motherfucking honey badger.


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

The 16 Doges[SUP]TM[/SUP]


wow.


such type. many discovery.


ENTDoge-such inventor

INFDoge-Very idealist

ESTDoge-So doing.

ENFDoge-much humanitarian.


----------



## King Nothing (Sep 8, 2013)

Of course. Give yourself the cool animal.


----------



## girlinthemoon (Nov 12, 2013)

King Nothing said:


> Of course. Give yourself the cool animal.


I imagined your avatar saying this and laughed:laughing:


----------



## Kabosu (Mar 31, 2012)

Go away cate
R.I.P. frisbee doge
Is it eat?

What does the Se-Ti say :tongue:


----------

